# Orijen has changed there Formulas



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

I just went on www.orijen.ca and noticed that they have changed all there foods to 80\20\0 meat content etc.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I chuckled at the fact that their red meat food is at only 75/25/0, and it seems all the other ones are at 80/20/0. You'd think the food marketed as the meet one would have more meats.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

The big news is that they are finally preserving WITHOUT citric acid :smile:


It looks like they've lowered the protein percentages as well.


All in all, Orijen is simply a fantastic kibble!




.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like its fine! Thats a good thing!!!!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

is this available in united states?


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Of course it'll be available! It's still pretty much the same Orijen. My local pet supply shop still has the old formulas, though, so I guess it'll take awhile.


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

The carbs went up to 25%? The glucosamine increased in all, significantly in regional red.

When are the treats coming out?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

BRule said:


> The carbs went up to 25%? The glucosamine increased in all, significantly in regional red.
> 
> When are the treats coming out?


idk....i think something fishy is going on...in a recessation its rare people woulb be making a truly improved product....

also why is the protein going down? they are adding meat


also more carbs


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> idk....i think something fishy is going on...in a recessation its rare people woulb be making a truly improved product....
> 
> also why is the protein going down? they are adding meat
> 
> ...


there is no charity going on here. they are raising prices.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I heard from my store where I get good stuff that they would be getting the Ranchlands which is the Acana line in mid December so that is probably when the Orijen will be coming out with the new stuff also. This also is a pushback date from when it was originally expected.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> idk....i think something fishy is going on...in a recessation its rare people woulb be making a truly improved product....
> 
> also why is the protein going down? they are adding meat
> 
> ...


That's because they have increased the fresh meat content, but decreased the meat meal content, which we all know is much more concentrated. That 80% is before processing.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

yup, i was suspecting that. so the ovwrall meat in the food is less...its just there's more fresh meat...and less meals. but fresh meat never makes up a substantial part opf foods so id rather have the meals...since they are going to raise the price


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> yup, i was suspecting that. so the ovwrall meat in the food is less...its just there's more fresh meat...and less meals. but fresh meat never makes up a substantial part opf foods so id rather have the meals...since they are going to raise the price


I sent Champion an email about the lower protein, and they said that they added more fresh meat to increase the overall protein quality. I guess that's true, since most meat meals are, as someone in another post put it, made up of "frames". I guess I don't really mind since it's just a 2% decrease, but I would have definitely objected if it was 35% or lower. I suspect a price increase as well, too, because the deboned fresh meats they use would definitely be higher quality than meat meals, even though the protein count is lower in the end.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Serendipity said:


> since most meat meals are, as someone in another post put it, made up of "frames". .




careful. that is one persons understanding. there are different grades of chicken meal (for example). according to an individual i talked to (not connected to any pet food manufacturers) the higher grade is comprised of less bone, which is why those will have a lower ash content.....those are presumably the grades used by orijen, which is how they keep their Ca content lower than most other manufacturers.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I keep hearing about the different grades of chicken meal but I never see anything from any authoratative source. I did talk with a chicken processing plant employee about a year or so ago and he explained to me how the chicken meal was made. More accurately he said that his department that he was manager of would take off the wings, leg quarters, and breast meat, leaving only the frames. When I asked him what happened to the frames after the meat was removed he said they were taken to another facility and ground into chicken meal. I didn't ask him about nor did he mention different grades of meals. Just that frames were ground into meal. That was how they were disposed of. If frames are the bulk of the meal, I don't see how there could be much difference in grades of meals.

I can't see them adding boneless meat to the meal. Meal is the cheapest product of a chicken processing plant. Boneless meat is the most expensive. Why take a ton of your most expensive product, pay for processing, and turn it into a ton of your least expensive product? Logic tells me they don't do that.

One more thought ... did you ever see a dog food manufacturer advertise that they used more expensive chicken meal? Don't you think they would if they did?


----------

